# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dokument Udhetimi

## shahisti

pershendetje te gjithe antareve.Doja te dija dicka per travel document .A mund te nxieresh travel document  pa e fituar intervisten e azilit politik kur ne kete kohe ke vetem numrin e punes,dhe vazhdon te jeshe ne proces e siper per azilin politik?Degjova nga nje person i cili ka aplikuar per statusin ekonomik,dhe ka mare nje numer pune,dhe tha qe ka mare  travel document,nuk e di se sa e vertet eshte kjo, por do tu isha shume mirenjohes po te me jepnit nje informacion me te gjere rreth kesaje ceshtje.
me respekte shahisti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ateda

shahist, po i pergjigjem pyetjes tende. po lexoja instructions tek immigration website dhe jam 99% e sigurt qe nuk mund te aplikosh per travel document po te mos e kesh fituar azilin. Ne qofte se do te lexosh me shume shko tek 
www.uscis.gov dhe lexo formen I-131.

take care!

----------


## ATDHETARE

> pershendetje te gjithe antareve.Doja te dija dicka per travel document .A mund te nxieresh travel document  pa e fituar intervisten e azilit politik kur ne kete kohe ke vetem numrin e punes,dhe vazhdon te jeshe ne proces e siper per azilin politik?Degjova nga nje person i cili ka aplikuar per statusin ekonomik,dhe ka mare nje numer pune,dhe tha qe ka mare  travel document,nuk e di se sa e vertet eshte kjo, por do tu isha shume mirenjohes po te me jepnit nje informacion me te gjere rreth kesaje ceshtje.
> me respekte shahisti


[COLOR=Navy]
Pershendetje Shahist!Une nuk e di se ne cilin shtet jetoni ju por ne angli 
Travel dokument nuk mund te marresh pa fituar azil.Nr pune ose NI(national insurance number)sigurisht ti mund te marresh edhe te fillosh pune nderkohe qe ceshtja juaj eshte ne shqyrtim e siper por travel merr vetem atehere kur ti fiton statusin e refugjatit, merr lejen e qendrimit te perjeteshem ose lejen e qendrimit te perkoheshem ELR qe tani eshte zevendesuar me DL dhe mvaret nga aplikimi qe ke bere ti, jo gjithkush mund te udhetojeme DL( discretionary Leave).duhet te plotesosh kater kritere si per arsye besimi,shkolle etj se spo me kujtohen per momentin
per me teper informacione mund te shkoni ne kete faqe interneti:
www.ind.hommeoffice.gov.uk
te uroj fat e gjithe te mirat
fitore shqiperise me ukrahinen sonte.
[/COLOR]

----------


## PHILLYBOY20

Shahisto mirmroma!  nuk merret travel document pa mor intervisten ose gjygjin---kshu ka qen, nuk e di nqoft se ka dal na i ligj i ri tani.

----------

